# Bauanleitung/Einkaufsliste für LAN-Mediaserver



## Novalion (25. Februar 2010)

*Bauanleitung/Einkaufsliste für LAN-Mediaserver*

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Problemstellung:

Ich habe im 1.OG einen Mediaplayer stehen (IcyBox IB-MP308HW), welcher über W-LAN in mein Netzwerk eingebunden ist und dort auf mein NAS (Thecus N4100+, Erdgeschoss) zugreift. Das Problem: Das NAS muss dafür eingeschaltet sein und schaltet sich auch nicht von selbst aus, wenn ich die Wiedergabe beendet habe.

Ich möchte nun eine andere Lösung finden, bei der ich einfach nur den Mediaplayer einschalte und sich der Server (ich denke mal es muss ein vollwertiger PC werden) selbst einschaltet, wenn ich von der Icybox drauf zugreifen will (Wake on LAN?). Gleichsam soll sich der Server nach einer bestimmten Zeit ohne Zugriff auf die Daten in den S3-Mode begeben.

Meine Fragen:

Ist das so überhaupt möglich, also kann ich den zu bauenden Server im S3-Modus lassen und ihn einfach über die Icybox "aufwecken"? 

Welche Hardware (MB/CPU/NT/Gehäsue) ist dafür notwendig bzw. sinnvoll?

Welche Software benötige ich? Oder genügt Win7Pro bzw. das integrierte Energiemanagement?

Momentan arbeiten in meinem NAS 2x 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F1-HDDs im JBOD-Verbund. Kann ich die Platten gefahrlos aus- und in einen anderen PC bzw. den zu bauenden Server einbauen - also ohne Datenverlust? Nach meinem Verständnis von JBOD sollte das möglich sein, oder?

Ich hoffe, hier kann man mir detailliert weiterhelfen und freue mich über jegliche hilfreiche Antworten 

Grüße
Nova


----------



## riedochs (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung/Einkaufsliste für LAN-Mediaserver*

Wenn die IcyBox IB-MP308HW WOL Pakete schicken kann sollte es gehen.



> Momentan arbeiten in meinem NAS 2x 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F1-HDDs im JBOD-Verbund. Kann ich die Platten gefahrlos aus- und in einen anderen PC bzw. den zu bauenden Server einbauen - also ohne Datenverlust? Nach meinem Verständnis von JBOD sollte das möglich sein, oder?



Sollte gehen. Aber ein Backup schadet nie.


----------



## Novalion (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung/Einkaufsliste für LAN-Mediaserver*

Danke für die Antwort.

Dann blieben die Fragen: Kann die IcyBox WoL-Pakete schicken? Und: welches MB mit WoL wäre als Unterbau für einen Server geeignet?


----------



## riedochs (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung/Einkaufsliste für LAN-Mediaserver*

Bei der IcyBox kanni ch dir nicht helfen. Was den PC angeht: Wenn es nur ums Streamen geht sollte ein kleiner Athlon II X2 reichen.


----------



## bingo88 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung/Einkaufsliste für LAN-Mediaserver*

Ich hab mir letztens nen Wake on LAN Tool geschrieben, brauchst aber halt nen PC um das auszuführen (kann per batch ausgeführt werden). Bei Interesse kannst du dich gerne melden.


----------

